# No Pandora App on MyLink



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello and HELP.....I just ordered and received my new 2014 Cruze Diesel last month and I have never had the "Pandora" app showing up on my MyLink infotainment system. Is there a way to install the app so I can use Pandora?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

if you press home and it's not in the 3 pages of icons then you may hve to go to the dealership for them to get you an update.


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Its not there, so I guess I now drive to the dealer....Thanks for your response


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Try a reset the home page first. I believe the pages can be customised and icons removed to de-clutter if you want. 

Or try a unit whole reset, thats like a first birthday where its born again with default and most icons showing on the home page like it was new and just born out of the factory.

Like a restore to factory on your pc. 

Minsik


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Diesel14, 

Before you drive to the dealership, please reach out to our infotainment team, 855-478-7767. They can do some troubleshooting methods to reset your MyLink system. If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate to send me a private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

You can go into the options of the Mylink and add/delete icons. Make sure someone didn't hide it in error when they were doing a test drive or dealer prep.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You can hide stitcher and pandora from showing up on screen? I know you can banish them to 3rd page of home screen.


----------



## mph (Dec 27, 2013)

Same problem. No Pandora icon at all, not even grayed out in my *2014 Cruze Diesel with Mylink and Navigation. Built in Dec 2013.* Dealer re-load new radio software but icon still didn't show and now re-ordering the entire radio module to swap it out for me. Doesn't sound right: something like this is always in the software. I think it is a bug in the latest software release. If we report this to the GM infortainment hotline or through the dealership GM will fix it in the next software release I am sure. Just have to wait it out. It should be a simple bug fix. They probably fixed something else in the current software release that inadvertently suppressed this particular app. This could happen in any product today that has depended so much on the software. Other than that my Stitcher is working fine so is playing Pandora through bluetooth but without Pandora interface.


----------

